# DOTM Puppy Poll



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Who should our next puppy DOTM be for January?

BLUE PITBULL MAN's "Jozy Emily" AKA Rosie Remerie 6 months









t1dirty's Buster @ 11 months









meganc66's Rudi @ 11 months









Czar's Czar @ 10 weeks









CraziNate's Enzo @ 5 months









Elvisfink's Poison Ivy @ 9 1/2 months









PhilNPetey's Petey @ 7 months









Indica's Lil Man









Mom_Of_Tex's Kambo @ 11 weeks









rednosestaffy's puppy









SEO's Chiqui









dylokjai's Jaeda @ 9 weeks









rawkey's Tamiko @ 9 months









ElDiablo's Popa @ 3 months









kidkiwi07's Chevy @ 11 weeks









bullybluepit's Khan @ 7 months









Aidan's Tex @ 19 weeks









RileyRoo's Riley @ 7 months









Chinadog's Meeko @ 4 months









rando's Kingston @ 8 weeks









Firehazard's "Turkish" Coffee @ 3 weeks









tzbart's Rambo @ 4 1/2 months









xxmiszCanelaxx's Biggie @ 8 months









TampaVince's Roxi @ 7 weeks









PrairieMoonPits's FLK So in Tune at GLK - Melody @ 9 weeks









lawrence_tbs's Kia @ 2 months









Rojas209's: "Infamous Kilo G" at 17 Weeks


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa alot of enteries lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

tell me about it, and my laptop is dumb and closed out of my post halfway thru the first time i had to do it twice. SUUUCKED!  good luck everyone!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Riley isnt allowed to see she had no votes. LOL
she'd be depressed for about 2 seconds. xD

I hope the pup I voted for wins!!!!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

ha i do believe kambo lost... there's always next month i guess lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

vote czar I'll slide you a buck


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> vote czar I'll slide you a buck


Ill slide ya $2.00 eh?? *wink wink* 
lmao

Thanks for the votes, meeko is waiting with anticipation! :hammer:


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Lets go Enzo!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted, was hard with so many adorable entries


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Another good competition...I never ran across this area before...pretty fun...can't wait to enter next time...I had to go with Lil Man...Meeko was my close 2nd...lol...great puppies everyone!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

aw, thanks RPBK 

this was a great one there are so many good photos lol


----------

